# Kansas



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Rifle opens tomorrow and it should be great. That massive cold front Friday has really gotten them on their feet.

It has been a warm fall in Kansas, the cold mornings have been great.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Kennybks said:


> Good luck again for an Ohio giant. We had a bad ice storm followed by three days of cold drizzle. Spent the last few days in town for TG with family.
> 
> Just checked cam and seen the buck I've been wanting to see. I'm not going to put his picture on the Internet until I have my hands on him.


I had two trips out to Kansas where we hit big storms about this same time as this year. One had snow and and high winds. When we got to our BB they were out of power. Telephone poles were down all over the secondary roads. We drove around the area the day before and hunted pheasants and quail. Had one pheasant that my buddy shot off the ground that had a solid cover of ice over his face and head. We brought back out limit of birds and all three of us were tagged out by Thursday.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Laying on the downwind side on a prairie pond with shotgun ready. About 100 geese on the far side of the pond. Contemplating my options. lol might just wait them out. If they don't spook they'll probably come off the water and bank over me. 

I see canvas bb, mallards and widgeon in the mix. Just trying to kill some time this afternoon. 

They saw me peaking over the dam but no clue what I was. Their probably pretty used to coyote doing that. Another hour and they'll do something.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

daughter volunteered to pluck one of the geese. we decided to just breast out the rest lol.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

So eventful few days. Story to follow later.

My BIL and I are tagged out on bucks. Made a mercy kill on a huge old buck on his decline antler formation. Terrible hip shot from one of neighbors hunters.

I will update likely when I get back as I've got a lot of butchering and capping to do.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

First buck was 20.5" spread even with 8" of main beam broke off just passed G2 and had 13 points. BIL - Second buck is a 7 ptr with great mass and weighed over 250 lbs. 200 lbs dressed. Was able to salvage most all of the meat even though he was apparently wounded a few days ago. Warm days gotta get on these now.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Kennybks said:


> First buck was 20.5" spread even with 8" of main beam broke off just passed G2 and had 13 points. BIL - Second buck is a 7 ptr with great mass and weighed over 250 lbs. 200 lbs dressed. Was able to salvage most all of the meat even though he was apparently wounded a few days ago. Warm days gotta get on these now.


Congrats Kenny! Great job! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Some good bucks!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

MrFysch said:


> Yeah you gotta shoot the first one for sure...old buck.


Just to confirm, this was the same buck. Was glad to get him cause he'd been coyote bait in another few days.

I caped the skull out and there was no hair between the antlers in a patch the size of a softball. I'm guessing it is going to be tough.

So how did Mrfisch do?


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Did fantastic. I shot a 170 buck. My group all tagged great deer. Posted in the thread Kansas firearm Wow. Can't wait to get back


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Leaving for home tomorrow. What a special treat it was to get to spend several days with my eldest daughter hunting our family farm. 

This morning it was a balmy 46 degrees so we dressed appropriate leaving the heavy coats in exchange for lighter. We were hoping to get a chance at a nice doe, but all we saw were yearlings and small bucks today. 

We walked out a different path just for fun. ... what is it that makes a person decide to go a particular path versus another? ... and came upon these. Fate.

This is the buck I've named Stickers and been pursuing him for several years now. He rarely is seen except on camera between around midnight till about 3:00 a.m. He is quite good at being a ghost. I fully believe he is taunting me now and gave these specifically to me knowing I'd be the one to find them. 10 yards apart.

I believe this buck is between 9.5 11.5 yo and we have a very lengthy history of chasing him. I'm now beginning to wonder if he might outlive me.

estimated 29"+ GS. 12+" G2 3 At one point in his life he'd had 30 score able points. 

I was elated to find these as it is the first set we've ever found from this buck.

Can't wait for next season!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's awesome Kenny! Congrats on the find!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, those are some serious antlers!!!

Great find but I am sure you wish there was still some skull attached


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I made the decision to get the seven point buck mounted. I just left Bob Nancarrow taxidermy studios dropping it off. Bob sat with me and asked what features I wanted to make prominent in the mount. The physique of the bucks shoulders neck and obviously the mass of the antlers. 

I believe we've settled on a model the Joe Meders offset shoulder full sneak right turn. I'm excited to get it back he's pretty busy so its going to be a while but I can wait.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Good Choice !!! 

Bob has done a number of animals for me as well as my 10# walleye. I have been extremely pleased with all his work


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Kennybks said:


> Well I made the decision to get the seven point buck mounted. I just left Bob Nancarrow taxidermy studios dropping it off. Bob sat with me and asked what features I wanted to make prominent in the mount. The physique of the bucks shoulders neck and obviously the mass of the antlers.
> 
> I believe we've settled on a model the Joe Meders offset shoulder full sneak right turn. I'm excited to get it back he's pretty busy so its going to be a while but I can wait.


Good choice. Nancarrows does all my work. I like the 7800 pose I believe. Semi sneak. Good people up there


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I've had a number of mounts done over the years by him. I met Bob nearly 30 years ago and he has always done top notch work. 

Everywhere else I get the feeling that I'm just another task on their list. Bob gets excited about the opportunity to do your mount and do it the best it can possibly be done. 

He's done sketches of various position options on waterfowl and fish, asks the right questions about what you want to ensure that your as pleased as possible. He's typically significantly under top market price too.

I love seeing what's in his shop as he does a lot of African and other exotic locations. You just never know what you'll see.


----------

